# Chin "warts"



## DAZZA (Mar 7, 2003)

Hi All

One of my caribe has developed a chin wart, from rubbing the glass i presume. Will it be a permenant feature on that fish now or will it disappear, providing the rubbing behaviour stops of course.
Ta.


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

it will heal with time,mine did,if it stops rubbing,like you said


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

all 3 of mine have chin warts because of them rubbing, i expect them to go away a month or so after they stop.


----------



## killfishygo (Jan 13, 2004)

mine has a chin wart too


----------

